# SATA und USB Karte



## -FA- (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo, da ich Platz Probleme hab, intren sowie auch extren, baruch ich ne Karte.
Also innen und außen brauch ich SATA, nach außen auch USB!
Gibts da ne Karte für wo nach außen SATA und USB hat und nach innen SATA?

Soll ich da gelich zu 3.0 greifen?
Passt SATA 2.0 auch drauf SATA 3.0 udn USB 2.0 auf 3.0? oder ist der stecker da anders?

Wobei läuft das 3.0 USB und SATA auf nem ASUS P5N-D Mainboard?
Oeder eher nicht auf älteren Boards?


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2010)

Da ich die Frage schon interessant finde, habe ich mal kurz recherchiert. Die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" gibt es scheinbar (noch) nicht. Wahrscheinlich möchtest Du extern nicht nur SATA sondern eSATA, dann kommt Deinen Vorstellungen am nächsten noch dieser Controller mit extern USB 2.0 und eSATA und intern SATA, allerdings eSATA / SATA nur mit 1.5 Gbps (SATA I): DeLOCK 89140, 4x USB 2.0/1x eSATA/1x SATA/1x IDE, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (DeLOCK > Produkte > PCI Karten > 89140 Delock PCI Karte Combo USB2.0/eSATA/ATA). Für aktuelle Festplatten sollte SATA I noch ausreichend sein, bei SSD's über SATA bremst der Controller dann schon. Ist außerdem nur für einen PCI-Steckplatz.
Extern eSATA, eSATAp und USB 2.0 ohne internen SATA, allerdings mit 3 Gbps (SATA II) bieten z.B. diese hier: DeLOCK > Produkte > PCI Express > 89211 Delock PCI Express Card > 2x Power Over eSATA ,  DeLOCK > Produkte > PCI Express > 89233 Delock PCI Express Card > 2x Power Over eSATA 5V/12V .
USB 3.0 ist voll abwärtskompatibel, da scheint es momentan jedoch nur Karten mit ausschließlich USB zugeben, z.B. DeLOCK > Produkte > PCI Express > 89242 Delock PCI Express Karte > 2x USB 3.0 .

Hier ist noch ein Controller mit extern 2 x USB 3.0 und intern 2 x SATA 6Gb/s, allerdings ohne eSATA: ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe x4 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Evtl. brauchst Du dann auch keinen eSATA, hängt von Deinen externen Geräten ab.

Hier noch eine Liste aller möglichen Controller-Karten bei Geizhals.at. vllt. findest Du da doch noch etwas besseres: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ioexpcard&xf=621_PCI~621_PCIe+x1~621_PCIe+x4~621_PCIe+x8 .

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Dein Rechner aufgebaut ist, aber evtl. lohnt sich auch der Kauf eines neuen Mainboards. USB 3.0 und eSATA / SATA 6Gb/s sind z.T. schon für die verschiedenen Sockel verfügbar:



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=mbam3&xf=1317_2%3B0~1244_2
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=mbp4_1156&xf=1244_2~1317_2%3B0
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=mbp4_1366_ddr3&xf=1244_2~1317_2%3B0


----------



## Razzor (16. Januar 2010)

auf dem mainboard hat man doch meistens noch pins wo man usb/pots anschliesen kann  anschliesen kann , oder hast die auch schon alle voll 
und auf den neueren boards meisten auch noch für ne e-sata  nen anschluss


----------



## -FA- (17. Januar 2010)

Also USBs sind voll und eSATA gibts vomn Baord aus nach außen nicht. Nach innen sind die SATA Steckplätzw leider durch meine SLI blockiert.


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

Vllt hilft da ein gewinkeltes Kabel?

USBs sind kompatible 2 nd 3. Über Sata weiss ichs leider nicht


----------



## -FA- (18. Januar 2010)

da sind schon welche drunter, nur ein SATA port wird dadurch überdeckt!


----------



## -FA- (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich belebe den thread wieder.

ich brauch auf jeden fall SATA II da ein Blu-ray brenner ran kommt (LG BH08).
Braucht der SATA 3.0 oder reicht da 2.0? 

die Karte braucht aber PCI, kein PCI Express. Den PCI/E x1 Slot braucht meine Soundkarte. 

Gibts da was dieser Art?


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Also ich belebe den thread wieder.
> 
> ich brauch auf jeden fall SATA II da ein Blu-ray brenner ran kommt (LG BH08).
> Braucht der SATA 3.0 oder reicht da 2.0?
> ...



Was denn nun, PCI-Karte nur mit intern SATA, oder noch mehr ?

Mit dem Controller holst Du aus dem PCI-Slot das maximale an Anschlüssen heraus, extern: 4x USB 2.0, 1x eSATA • intern: 1x IDE, 1x  SATA: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a490888.html . Ist zwar nur 





> eSATA/SATA bis zu 1.5 Gbps


, aber mit 'nem PCI-Controller wirst Du auf Grund der Bandbreite des PCI-Busses nicht mehr bekommen. Sollte jedoch für das Blue-Ray trotzdem reichen.


----------

